# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  [AG] - Thanh ly1 & Linh tinh các thứ (Cập nhật từ từ .....)

## saudau

*MS1: Combo BOB+Driver TB6560+Step*
Nguyên bộ điện 3 trục máy mini cho bác nào cần, bao gồm: 01 BOB 1 relay, 03 Driver TB6560, 03 step size 56. Phù hợp máy mini cho bác nào mới bắt đầu CNC
Tình trạng còn như mới vì từ lúc mua về đến nay hầu như chỉ để test motor thôi.
Nguyên bộ đã đấu dây hoàn chỉnh về chỉ ghim dây là chạy.

*** Giá 800K (Bao ship thường toàn quốc cho đi nhanh) ***





*MS2: Máy Taro*
- Hiệu: HITACHI.
- Công suất 285W
- Điện thế 100V
- Tốc độ quay: Cái này có điều tốc Zin trên cán luôn. Max 330rpm - Min khoảng 50/60rpm gì đó do ko có thiết bị đo nhưng khi có tool vào nhìn chạy rất chậm khoảng 1 vòng/s.
- Đã kiểm tra và vệ sinh thơm tho mát mẽ, đã làm thêm dây dài 2.5m và chui ghim đầy đủ, chỉ cần Plus & Play

*** Giá: 700K (Chưa bao gồm ship) ***





*MS3: Bắt vít điện 100V*
- Hiệu: HITACHI.
- Công suất 340W
- Điện thế 100V
- Đã làm thêm dây dài 1.5m để sử dụng nay để nguyên bán luôn và chui ghim đầy đủ, chỉ cần Plus & Play
Em này công lực cực khủng luôn. Đặc biệt đầu vít chỉ chạy khi nhấn vào, bác nào đem về chế cháo thành khoét lỗ thì tuyệt vời.
*** Giá: 300K (Chưa bao gồm ship) ***

----------


## saudau

Cuối tuần up lên cho vui.

----------


## ktshung

em gach ms1 nhé

----------


## saudau

MS1 và MS3 đã xong. Còn lại MS2: Cây taro Hitachi mình free ship luôn đi cho nhanh. Ko ai mua mình để xài lun hehehe.

----------


## saudau

@ktshung: Đóng gói hàng của bác xong rồi nè. đem ra trạm PT nó đòi moi ra xem, hix hix. gây lộn 1 phát xách về lun. Sáng mai có e gái dễ thương vào làm việc mình gửi nha bác.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Họ cần kiểm tra thì cũng bình thường mà bác, việc ai nấy làm, bác thông cảm thôi..... hehehhe. Cơ bản là bác thích gặp em gái dễ thương

----------


## minhhung999

Hjhj Phương Trang là vậy đó a. Ở nhà đóng gói cẩn thận, đem vào gởi nó moi ra, tức ối máu....

----------


## thuhanoi

Hãng nào cũng vậy vì yêu cầu an ninh mà, bình thương thôi  :Big Grin: 



> Hjhj Phương Trang là vậy đó a. Ở nhà đóng gói cẩn thận, đem vào gởi nó moi ra, tức ối máu....

----------


## saudau

Gửi cho em gái dễ thương rùi nè bác.
Thanks!

----------


## saudau

Hàng hóa đã bán hết. Đóng cửa tắt đèn thôi. Thanks các bác quan tâm ủng hộ!

----------

